# Bilderberg conference



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

The world's political elite, top thinkers and powerful business folk gathered here for an annual, ultra-secretive Bilderberg conference as heavy security kept conspiracy theorists and curious onlookers at bay. 

Global luminaries such as former US secretary of state Henry Kissinger, US banker David Rockefeller and Queen Beatrix of the Netherlands were greeted at the airport by limousine drivers holding single-letter "B" signs late Thursday, said local reports. 



They were quickly whisked away to the Brookstreet Hotel in a serene suburb of Ottawa for three-day talks on oil markets, security concerns tied to Iran's nuclear ambitions, terrorism, and immigration, the Ottawa Citizen reported. 

Conspiracy theorists who follow the group accuse it of plotting world domination at its informal annual gatherings. 

But, Richard Perle, former US defence policy advisor, upon his arrival in Ottawa, denied allegations the group crafts public policy behind closed doors. "It discusses public policy," he stressed to a Citizen reporter. 

A statement from the group said the meetings were private to encourage "frank and open discussions." 

But skeptic Daniel Estulin, who flew from Spain to try to cover the conference, said their intent is to "create a world government ruled by an elite group of people whose main objective is to control all the natural resources on the planet." 


Another local observer commented to the Citizen: "There are all sorts of gaps in what politicians say and do. This is just another example of the circumventing of the democratic process." 

The talks are by invitation-only. Because discussions are off-the-record, the group has been subject to similar criticisms and speculation about its intentions since 1954 when the first conference was held at the Hotel de Bilderberg in the Netherlands. 

Several sources say Poland's Joseph Retinger, former Belgian prime minister Paul van Zeeland, and former Unilever chief executive Paul Rijkens organized the first meeting to unite European and US elites amid growing cross-Atlantic tensions a half-century ago. 

Its success spawned similar talks at posh hotels and palaces in Europe, the United States and Canada each year since. 

Other attendees seen arriving in Ottawa on Thursday included former Canadian ambassador to Washington Frank McKenna, Royal Dutch Shell chairman Jorma Ollila, former World Bank president James Wolfenson and Scandinavian Airlines chairman Egil Myklebust, according to reports. 

Former New York governor George Pataki, Iraq's deputy prime minister Ahmad Chalabi, the heads of Coca-Cola, Credit Suisse, the Royal Bank of Canada, several media moguls, and cabinet ministers from Spain and Greece, were also expected to attend.



Ah, the Bilderberg group.  
Let the concpiracy talk begin....


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Sorry to correct you RAXL but George Pataki is the CURRENT govenor of New York State. As far as conspiracy theories go, they usually lack two key components: *motive and proof*. But hey, we all seem to pride ourselves on our creativity and imagination in this forum, so theorize away...


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

*Motives/Proof*

The motive in any crime usually starts out with some theories as to the reasons behind the crime, but it makes, let's say, a murder, no less significant. The murder still happened.
Regardless of the motive, these are some historical events that initially seemed quite factual and "innocent" on the surface. History, and historians, have exposed these events as containing a darker side [of "conspiracy"] that we all accept as fact now:

• Nero burned Rome to blame the Christans A.D. 64 
• US provoked Mexican-American war 1846 
• USS Maine sinking 1898 
• Lusitania sinking 1915 
• Reichstag fire 1933 
• Hitler's staged attack on the Gleiwitz radio station 1939 
• The "surprise attack" at Pearl Harbor 1941 
• Bay of Pigs conspiracy 1961 
• Operation Northwoods 1962 
• LBJ's Gulf of Tonkin conspiracy 1964 
• Kuwaiti baby incubator hoax 1991 
• Bush Jr.'s 9/11, yellow cake and WMD scams

The motives have been established historically. So has the proof.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Well said. However, for every "factual" theory, there are countless others that are devised and perpetuated by lies, paranoia and misinformation.
*Fact:*
Oswald was the only gunman.
Sirhan Sirhan acted alone.
The moon landings were not staged.
The US did not attack the Cole, the WTC or the Pentagon.
The CIA did not engineer HIV/AIDS to eradicate homosexuals.
The CIA did not create crack to eradicate African American communities.
There are no UFOs at the so called AREA 51.
Elvis is not in the Witness Protection Program.
The US invaded Iraq to search for WMDs due (in part) to information provided by the Clinton Administration, the UN and theorists who insisted they had "facts and motives".

I'm not here to argue, just saying my piece...


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Nor am I here to argue, but you should keep in mind that many on my type of list started out on your type of list. That's the funny thing about the decades. The truth comes out long after anyone involved is alive or gives a damn.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Agreed. I'm also trying to show that sometimes conspiracy theories can be dangerous when blindly accepted as fact.
peace


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Totally agree.
Following anything blindly is foolish and dangerous for sure.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

At this moment everyones accepting everything blindly... I'm no conspericy man, I don't belive that the Manhatten project was handed to the US by aliens but I don't keep a closed mind to these things.

I would like to take this time to point out that consperacy theorys only happen when secrets are kept from people...


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

1. steal underpants
2. ???
3. profit!!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Doesn't matter what you all say about no conspericy theorys!! I'm not taking my tin foil hat off!!


----------

